# Living Primitively



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I bought the New Pioneer mag for 10 bucks, I cant say the information published is worth the cost, it basically showed what others have done....but it had a lot of ideas and cool websites to go too. It reminded me of how Mother earth used to be.

One article in particular, Coyote Trails School of Nature reminded me of CB (especially the dirt living quarters)  Maybe it would be something he or others would be interested in.
Here's a link to Coyote Trails school of nature:

Year of Living Primitively: April 6, 2012 | Oregon CTSN News


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Very interesting read Fowler, notice it was in Oregon as well, I do think we take the lead for hippie survivalist type of lifestyles. LOL.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I need a working bathroom. Otherwise, it ain't happening.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

cool! 

I had neighbors like that :0)


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have lived very primitive in the past.i took a bath in creeks and in the ocean and the water was 40ish....thats fine and i could do it again if need be.but as i am older and uncle arthritis has come to stay...i need a nice bed to lay on and get good rest.the days of roughing it are catching up with me.at least plywood bunk with a few inches of foam.

i built a sauna teepee and the crew done a sweat almost daily.it was the best part of the day and the deep sleep that comes afterwards is heavenly.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. i dont want mice in my stuff......cant stand a mouse !!!!!!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

ELk, the sweat tee pee sounds like heaven on earth if you ask me, I would love to see pics if you have any?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> ELk, the sweat tee pee sounds like heaven on earth if you ask me, I would love to see pics if you have any?



the teepee was made from 2x4 and a old blue tarp.dug a hole in center for the rocks.built a fire outside with rocks and wood layered.once it burned down transfer rocks into hole.i used salt water for dripping on rocks to make steam.the salt fixes any sinus troubles for you.

about the rocks..you need basalt so they dont explode when heated or water hits them.i would love to have about half a pick up load here.nothing but exploders in my area that i know of.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres the bunk set up we had in our tent.we built a plywood floor because of all the rain.theres over 200 inches a year there.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

out front


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a bit nicer camp but still very remote....5 hour boat ride.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Love looking at your pictures Elk and all of the places you have built and things you have done. The sauna sounds easy enough, wish I could get you some of those special rocks.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres about as rough as i wanna be.this is miles off end of log road back in the woods.been going there since i was 16 years old.its high in elevation and cool even in summer...mostly.i think a hammock in this shelter is the way to go now.hard floor suck.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

leading down to camp.there an out house on left side of camp










wildlife there


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

primitive stairs in alaska


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love your camp, if you ever make it back this way to visit let me know and I would go camping with ya?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> I love your camp, if you ever make it back this way to visit let me know and I would go camping with ya?


the three camps pictured....two in alaska and one here in va.

the camps in washington were usually just tents in wilderness areas but theres a few old camps around.one extra special one .most of my camping in your area was done in indian heaven wilderness.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, then I think I need to re write that and say if I ever make it back your way. Visiting Alaska is a dream of mine in a real way, but my first big trip planned is going back to CO to visit my son in Oct.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i use to be such a nut i would walk 6 miles in to fish...lol..what was i thinking...lol










fishing in longjohns...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> I love your camp, if you ever make it back this way to visit let me know and I would go camping with ya?


get wyld and rancher and more we could do a ht camp out.theres a bunch of places up at ranchers.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahh, remember not to bring up long johns around me, so glad FBB is not here right now, lol.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am chatting with Celeste now so I will bring that up with her, we could all camp at Ranchers, sounds fun to me?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the olympic pennisula is a super cool place.....i puttered around the west side some around the ho rain forest area.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

It is sounding better and better all the time, now just to convince rancher.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I know LOTS of great spots on the Penn! I'm a pro at commando camping haha (or is that ninja camping?!)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Yup, the HO


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

(omg I am SO laughing!!!)


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I think that is commando camping, really is there any other way, lol. 

Wyld, what ya say, sound fun to you? Oh where oh where is rancher now I wonder?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

!

of course it sounds fun!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Is that also known as the naked pioneer...LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wyld thang said:


> (omg I am SO laughing!!!)


most dont know what we talking about the HO....LOL...maybe a fish run would be on too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Is that also known as the naked pioneer...LOL


naked pioneers wear pink barn boots......:goodjob:...go west young man...go west....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Elk, pretty pretty please, come camping with us, we would make it really fun for ya, we promise.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Elk, pretty pretty please, come camping with us, we would make it really fun for ya, we promise.


oh i am sure...and the best thing about west side is you dont need a hose to make a mud puddle to stomp in....lol......yall would see me cry first day when it started raining....i would get out in it and just stand there for a bit.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

sol duc hot springs annyone?

LAURA?LAURA?LAURA?????


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am a freak in the rain....i use to spend all day in it ya know working.even now i do it and dream....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> naked pioneers wear pink barn boots......:goodjob:...go west young man...go west....


Pink muck boots and a tu-tu with a hello kitty lunch box full of neon crayons.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

omg i cant believe i posted that pic...yewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> Pink muck boots and a tu-tu with a hello kitty lunch box full of neon crayons.


dont forget write in the rain paper so love notes wont wash away.....:spinsmiley::bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I love the rain and do the same thing, something about it washes the soul. Love your rain pic Elk, you are just fine ya know. 

Laura, we want you to come and camp with us and any one else from our area who would be game to camp and hang out with a bunch of crazies.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

oh fresh clams cooked on the beach.i have dug up around seattle but cant remember the area.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

elkhound said:


> i am a freak in the rain....i use to spend all day in it ya know working.even now i do it and dream....lol


awesoem pic, snatch!

(see y'all got me so excited I can't spell)


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

well then! off to practice my belly dancing!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

me too....50f and over cast..bon fire....rain tarp up....sleeping bags.....maybe a few hot totties to sip on.....ribeyes,clams and more on fire...then snuggle deep in our bags.

dang...i love it yall.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice to see and meet you elkhound.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> Nice to see and meet you elkhound.


everyone has a dart board cover and next years scarecrow for the garden,......lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

elkhound said:


> me too....50f and over cast..bon fire....rain tarp up....sleeping bags.....maybe a few hot totties to sip on.....ribeyes,clams and more on fire...then snuggle deep in our bags.
> 
> dang...i love it yall.


Now that is the perfect day and perfect weekend, oh the food is to die for and heaven on earth. Love sleeping in a warm tent and listening to rain on the roof, that was deep sleep in a real way.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe you could convince Rancher if he was around. He hasn't logged in in more than a month. Anyone know where he is? :\


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive heard of being hung out to dry. Looks like you were hung too wet. lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Maybe you could convince Rancher if he was around. He hasn't logged in in more than a month. Anyone know where he is? :\


no worries about rancher...standing invite i have with him and hes been real busy working.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

FarmbillboyCase said:


> Ive heard of being hung out to dry. Looks like you were hung too wet. lol


bill this how you look daily working in the west side woods of washington state and alaska coast line daily.that rain will cull the work crew real fast ....lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

FarmbillboyCase said:


> Ive heard of being hung out to dry. Looks like you were hung too wet. lol


Bill, you are just jealous because we all get to go camping together.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Bill, you are just jealous because we all get to go camping together.



hes jealous of the rain...heres the sign at the top of the cascades right now....

i feelsorry for everyone and everything in this drought.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

elkhound said:


> no worries about rancher...standing invite i have with him and hes been real busy working.


Me = worrier :shrug:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

then hop in car and drive up....you could be there in less than a day....he will put you to work.i wish i was as close to west side gang.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Me = worrier :shrug:


chuckle... worrier, meet my nom de guerre, Justin... Justin Case.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

elkhound said:


> i am a freak in the rain....i use to spend all day in it ya know working.even now i do it and dream....lol


Alright girls a little thread drift.... Y'all drooled over his hands so...... 

What about those lips!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tambo said:


> Alright girls a little thread drift.... Y'all drooled over his hands so......
> 
> What about those lips!!


omg......i just spewed tea on my monitor...yall stop it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

now back to thread......partndn posted this vid on angies forum.its a goodin.

[youtube]IdO1Y30xoVs[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks. I barely remember rain that went on all day long. Not overly hard, Not a slight sprinkle. It would stop when it got ready, and start when it got ready.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

FarmbillboyCase said:


> Thanks. I barely remember rain that went on all day long. Not overly hard, Not a slight sprinkle. It would stop when it got ready, and start when it got ready.



bill i seen some video other day of your area along a creek from a rancher i know...i was really shocked the trees are dieing off.if i was yall i would be gathering the fish from pools before they die off.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

elkhound said:


> then hop in car and drive up....you could be there in less than a day....he will put you to work.i wish i was as close to west side gang.


*lol* Are you wishing me on him? I thought you liked him. 

I'd do manual labor for a place to park my tent and a sight like that in the morning, don't tempt me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i use to live on the west side close by wyld thang,cindi,rancher and laura and several others on this board....i do get homesick at times.all would make good neighbors.i am sure he and i would be best buds.

but hes all yours in the temptation dept.......lol....i only roll around with wimmin folks...lol


now show us your tent or at least tell us about it.my favorite tent so far has been a old REI half dome.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the new ones have tons of redesigns and features.

link

REI Half Dome 2 Tent - Free Shipping at REI.com

my old half dome in the back ground.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

stove wise this has been a good one.i always wanted to try a whisper stove.back in early 80's a whisper was the only stove for back packing me and buddies could find.











whisper stoves are way cheaper now......back then they were $300...now $79 to $139 gets you one

http://www.rei.com/search?query=whisper+stove


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

elkhound said:


> i use to live on the west side close by wyld thang,cindi,rancher and laura and several others on this board....i do get homesick at times.all would make good neighbors.i am sure he and i would be best buds.
> 
> but hes all yours in the temptation dept.......lol....i only roll around with wimmin folks...lol
> 
> ...


I think a good chunk of the PNW posters on here sound like they would be super awesome to live near.

Now, about the temptation... I said "the sights"... I didn't *necessarily* mean Rancher himself.  

I've been tent hunting for months now, and CANNOT find the exact tent I want. So when I throw in the towel and just buy whatever, I'll be sure to show you mine.  Usually when I head out into the boonies, I just toss down a sleeping bag and call it good. But now that my old dog paces at night and is senile, I want a tent so she won't wander off and become coyote food in the middle of the night. Usually I just lock the dogs in the car, but it doesn't feel very safe to me to have the dogs locked away and me sleeping out in the open, so I'm going for something different. So far, I'm just favoring some of the simple Coleman tents. If the high-end tents aren't offering what I'm looking for, why pay hundreds more for them, ya know?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

The only tent I own is a 10 by 10 civil war tent that I used for reenacting. Love it and it is pretty easy to set up harder to put away and fold though. 

It looks like one of these. 

Blockade Runner Civil War Sutler Suttlery Page 31 Tents and tent supplies, stakes, poles, ropes. 12-14-11


----------

